# Richie0320 TTTF Reno



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

We moved into our house in January 2021, after a year of ups and downs, struggles and triumphs we finally finished. The ground where we built was an old field with last years crop being soybeans. They they planted the 7 acres in Fesculolium and Orchard grass for our future use of about 5 acres in pasture. After a long wait and lots of planning August finally came it was time to start the renovation process. Please feel free to make recommendations! I can say that this was on a budget for a 2 acre lawn but I think it turned out well. People say you can't do large area reno but this just goes to show you with good planning and some time you can make large area renos work.

*To do 2021 Season:
Apply left over fert at last cutting for winter

*To do 2022 Season:
Spring-Apply fert, pre-emergent, herbicide x 2
Summer-Baby sit thin sandy areas with irrigation to make it to fall
Fall-Overseed & aerate

Soil composition - 80,000sqft of Reno area


August 15, 2021
-First application of RoundUp








September 15, 2021
-Second application of RoundUp

October 1, 2021
-Applied 100# Nutrien Starter Fert
-Rototilled three times in different directions


October 3, 2021
-Seed down at 8#/1,000sqft (600# total) divided into two seperate passes perpendicular with a 3pt PTO Slit seeder (Winning Colors TTTF MidAtlantic Blend-Davinici, Picasso, VanGogh, Monet)
-Irrigated with a single sprinkler in 30 min intervals until a majority of seedlings emerged
October 8, 2021
-Seedlings emerging at day 5



October 14, 2021
-Majority of lawn germinated, tapering off irrigation with good rainfall happening about once a week now.
October 29, 2021
-First cutting, some lower areas that were thin where the sand was from construction but majority of lawn making out well. First cut at 3.5".


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Very nice Reno! Welcome to the journals!

I've never seen a P level that high and a CEC that low. It's obviously not affecting you turf at this point.

Again, well done!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice! Looks great!


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Robs92k said:


> Very nice Reno! Welcome to the journals!
> 
> I've never seen a P level that high and a CEC that low. It's obviously not affecting you turf at this point.
> 
> Again, well done!


Thank you! Yeah, I never have either. I'm contributing it to poor soil management by the previous land tenant who farmed it.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> Very nice Reno! Welcome to the journals!
> 
> I've never seen a P level that high and a CEC that low. It's obviously not affecting you turf at this point.
> 
> Again, well done!


At 91% sand, that CEC doesn't surprise me. I'd be spoon-feeding just about every other day with how fast that would leach nutrients :lol:.

This had to be an absolute bear to get this much grass established using only a sprinkler. It looks great though!


----------

